# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Искажение изображения

## Assassinx

С недавнего времени начало искажаться изображение(края ступенчатые) и изображение смазывается.Но раньше такого не было.Проверял видеокарту - она впорядке. Подскажите из-за чего эта проблема.

----------


## IMPERIAL

> начало искажаться изображение(края ступенчатые) и изображение смазывается.


А это происходит с боку (боков) монитора? Эти искажения похожи на полосы? И монитор случайно не самсунг?

----------


## Assassinx

> А это происходит с боку (боков) монитора?


вродебы нет



> Эти искажения похожи на полосы?


какие полосы? У меня края картинок(да и в играх тоже) ступенчатые(тонкие линии видно как состоят из точек(особенно текст)) 


> И монитор случайно не самсунг?


Да монитор действительно самсунг(ЖК)

----------


## IMPERIAL

Дело в том что, у меня были темно-коричневые полосы с боку монитора. Когда комп включаешь и монитор еще не работал толком. Эта шняга устранялась, когда по монитору ударишь разок другой, с боку или с верху - полосы исчезали (иногда на время). Но у меня ЭЛТ самсунг. У другу эта же модель и аналогичная проблема была. Возили в сервис центр - починили по гарантии. Проблема была не новая, как нам объяснили в сервис центре. Мониторы брали с разрывом в пол года и в разных магазинах. 

Собственно тебе тоже нужно свозить свой монитор в сервис центр, особенно если гарантия есть. Нужно тратить такие вещи, пусть разбираются сами.

----------


## Assassinx

К сожалению моему монитору уже года 3-4 и он уже не на гарантии. И у меня же нет полос по бокам а картинки точечные и непонятно из-за монитора ли вообще это.

----------


## IMPERIAL

Ну если эти полосы появились сами собой, т.е. ты железо не менял и ничего не ставил, то дело точно в мониторе на 90%, остальные 10% все таки что-то идет не так либо с железом, либо какие то помехи рядом - может что-то поставил рядом с компом. У меня допустим телек плохо работает когда комп включен, тут может наоборот, что-то помехи создает. Отнеси к друзьям монитор - проверь, будет ли у их так же. Кстати не знаю, остались ли такие штучки, как драйвера на монитор, если есть дисочек - проинсталь их, может винды глюканули на этих драйверах.

----------


## Assassinx

Ладно попробую монитор проверить.

----------


## Санек73

Во, у меня было тоже сначало, также все искажалось, а вот теперь такая проблема, комп работает, а монитор нет, все началось с того как комп завис и перезагрузился, и экран теперь все время черный, вот че(((

----------

